# Atornillador Hilti [Switch dañado]



## Dioxis (Mar 1, 2018)

Hola, buenos días a todos, les comento un problema con el que me topé a ver si me pueden ayudar a encontrar una solución.

Estaba usando el atornillador y dejó de funcionar por lo cual procedí a desarmarlo y comprobar las partes, la bobina marca continuidad asi que descarte que sea el problema, la bateria marca bien la tensión asi que también la descarté, entonces testeando la llave (switch) veo que la tensión de salida al presionar es siempre de 2.34v siendo que ésta regula la tensión que le llega a la bobina , desconozco cual es la tensión que debería salir hacia la bobina pero con 2.34v no puede mover nada..

La llave en cuestión es ésta :


















Las imágenes las saqué de internet, porque es similar a esa llave , los componentes que se ven en la imagen son los unicos que tiene .
Si alguno me dice como seguir para encontrar el fallo seria genial.
Muchas gracias por su tiempo !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2018)

Supongo que ya revisaste el colector y carbones.
Si eso esta OK revisar los componentes, eso que se ve puede ser un diodo o un SCR


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Supongo que ya revisaste el colector y carbones.
> Si eso esta OK revisar los componentes, eso que se ve puede ser un diodo o un SCR


Revise superficial lo que seria el motor  porque el voltaje que le llega es 2.34v , Desueldo los componentes y los pruebo por separado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Probaste el motor directo a la batería ?


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probaste el motor directo a la batería ?


Si pero no lo hace girar, medi las bobinas de este y tienen 0.4 ohm de resistencia sin continuidad con la carcasa, los carbones hacen buen contacto con el motor.
Medi el consumo haciendolo andar con la bateria y es de 3.14ma nose si sirve de algo ese dato
Agrago que no tiene olor a quemado


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

De cuanto es la batería? porque si mal no recuerdo solian ser de 3.4V y si conectado directo no te funciona, tenes problema en el motor, posiblemente lubricación, lo que implica desarmar hacer limpieza y lubricar


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> De cuanto es la batería? porque si mal no recuerdo solian ser de 3.4V y si conectado directo no te funciona, tenes problema en el motor, posiblemente lubricación, lo que implica desarmar hacer limpieza y lubricar


15.42v - 2.6ah es la bateria


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Motor serie ?
Los carbones están sueltos ?
Probaste con otra batería o fuente de 12 a 15 Volts ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

La bateria sin conectar cuanto mide? como te dime revisaste el colector? los carbones pueden estar apoyando pero no con la fuerza suficiente, el colector puede estar carbonizado y haber puesto delgas en corto, Quita los carbones y medi cada bobina por separado.
Gira fácil con la mano?


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Motor serie ?
> Los carbones están sueltos ?
> Probaste con otra batería o fuente de 12 a 15 Volts ?


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

Dioxis dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 164312Ver el archivo adjunto 164313Ver el archivo adjunto 164312Ver el archivo adjunto 164312Ver el archivo adjunto 164313


Asi es como esta, ahora pruebo con una fuente de pc


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La bateria sin conectar cuanto mide? como te dime revisaste el colector? los carbones pueden estar apoyando pero no con la fuerza suficiente, el colector puede estar carbonizado y haber puesto delgas en corto, Quita los carbones y medi cada bobina por separado.
> Gira fácil con la mano?


No es liviano al girarlo con la mano, los carbones apoyan bien, las celdas le medi la resistencia y media 0.4ohm en todas .
Puede que este un poco duro nunca lo desarme antes de que deje de funcionar como para saber, el tema es que al darle tencion nisiquiera intenta mover


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Si los bujes estan secos no se movera nada,  hay que desarmarlo y limpiar los extremos de los ejes y los bujes, tiene que girar livianito con la mano


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

La fuente de pc la apaga, voy a intentar desarmarlo y alivianarlo, 

Muchas gracias por su tiempo !


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Tenes que ponerle un aceite livianito, similar al que se utiliza en las máquinas de coser


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Parece de imanes fijos . . . , La caja reductora está afuera del motor ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

En la foto que tiene el motor en la mano se aprecia el piñon en el eje


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

Este es el aspecto adentro, no tiene olor a quemado tampoco se daño en las bobinas


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece de imanes fijos . . . , La caja reductora está afuera del motor ?


Exacto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Las fuentes de PC no sirven . . .  se protegen


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

El eje tiene esto , que no se que sera


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las fuentes de PC no sirven . . .  se protegen


Si me imagine, no tengo otras fuentes similares , la bateria da buenas tensiones, igual puede estar mala ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 2, 2018)

Medí la batería conectada al motor una vez lubricado y que gire liviano , así tenemos tensión en vacío y bajo carga


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Medí la batería conectada al motor una vez lubricado y que gire liviano , así tenemos tensión en vacío y bajo carga



Ya deje el motor muy liviano, ahora como mido? 
Igual desde la llave solo salen 2.34v hacia el motor y yo le estaria metiendo 15v con la bateria , no hace diferencia ?
De todas maneras ya probe conectandolo con los 2.34 y con los 15v asi liviano y no pasa nada tampoco


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

esos bujes estan ultrasecos, tene que lavar todo con alcohol isopropílico y un cepillo de dientes, y en los bujes pasar una tirita finita de tela de algodón y ayudandote con algo limpiar bien el interior del buje, al igual que los extremos de los ejes, una vez todo limpio aplicar aceite del tipo mencionado.

Se protengen ante un sobre consumo como en este caso el motor esta trabado, de no ser así una fuente de pc lo hace arrancar como nada


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

ponele 12V directos ahora


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> esos bujes estan ultrasecos, tene que lavar todo con alcohol isopropílico y un cepillo de dientes, y en los bujes pasar una tirita finita de tela de algodón y ayudandote con algo limpiar bien el interior del buje, al igual que los extremos de los ejes, una vez todo limpio aplicar aceite del tipo mencionado.
> 
> Se protengen ante un sobre consumo como en este caso el motor esta trabado, de no ser así una fuente de pc lo hace arrancar como nada



El motor esta andando, lo conecte a los 5v de la fuente de pc para darle mas amperaje y anda de 10 , sigo pensando que el problema esta en el swicht


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Seguro pero se daño porque cuando el motor se traba aumenta la corriente y rompe lo que lo controla, por eso es importante, que primero el motor este ok, probalo con 12V


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Seguro pero se daño porque cuando el motor se traba aumenta la corriente y rompe lo que lo controla, por eso es importante, que primero el motor este ok, probalo con 12V


Es que no se si el motor es de 12v


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Que dice en el cuerpo de la batería?


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

14.4v
2.6ah
Pero en el switch tiene unos componentes que bajan la tencion en mi opinion


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

tiene una reducción mecánica para aumentar el torque y tiene un variador de velocidad


----------



## Dioxis (Mar 2, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> tiene una reducción mecánica para aumentar el torque y tiene un variador de velocidad


Entonces el motor esta bien ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 2, 2018)

Si le pones la batería directa y funciona, el motor esta bien


----------

